# Sick gerbil urgent help please



## LucyPebbles

My three year old female gerbil has an open sore on her belly which stinks really really badly.

I first noticed almost two weeks ago a tiny dot of blood near her scent gland and she looked thin and off her food but within a day or two she seemed fine again and was happy and eating and her normal self. 

Then three days ago she started to itch, bite etc at the area and it looked very bloody so i went to my vet who diagnosed an inflamed scent gland and gave me a painkiller but no antibiotic.

Today the area is covered in blood and she smells foul, even walking past her cage it is offensive.

I am very concerned about her but dont want to return to my vet as i dont feel confident that she knows what to do and i cant afford any more mistakes, i was charged nearly £50 ($75) for one visit.

Please can someone give me some advice?


----------



## thedogsmother

I cant advise about this, personally I think you really need a vets visit and if you dont trust your usual vet then you might need to find a different one. I will try to get a message to Gerbilnik who might be able to advise you though.


----------



## GerbilNik

LucyPebbles said:


> My three year old female gerbil has an open sore on her belly which stinks really really badly.
> 
> I first noticed almost two weeks ago a tiny dot of blood near her scent gland and she looked thin and off her food but within a day or two she seemed fine again and was happy and eating and her normal self.
> 
> Then three days ago she started to itch, bite etc at the area and it looked very bloody so i went to my vet who diagnosed an inflamed scent gland and gave me a painkiller but no antibiotic.
> 
> Today the area is covered in blood and she smells foul, even walking past her cage it is offensive.
> 
> I am very concerned about her but dont want to return to my vet as i dont feel confident that she knows what to do and i cant afford any more mistakes, i was charged nearly £50 ($75) for one visit.
> 
> Please can someone give me some advice?


It sounds like she has a scent gland tumour that has become infected. She needs to see a vet asap as she will be in a lot of pain from what you describe. I would make an appointment right away.


----------



## Cinbad

I used to have gerbils. They are so cute. Some of them were lovable and funny but most were vicious when put with others. I've seen them, especially the females get together and kill a male. I couldn't stand it anymore. so I stopped owning them. I had a favorite beautiful lovable male who was attacked by 2 females and he died in my hands. I did do some research on gerbils and their life expectancy is only about 2 years and they are cannabalistic. No more for me. Too much heartache.


----------



## thedogsmother

Cinbad said:


> I used to have gerbils. They are so cute. Some of them were lovable and funny but most were vicious when put with others. I've seen them, especially the females get together and kill a male. I couldn't stand it anymore. so I stopped owning them. I had a favorite beautiful lovable male who was attacked by 2 females and he died in my hands. I did do some research on gerbils and their life expectancy is only about 2 years and they are cannabalistic. No more for me. Too much heartache.


I assume when you did the research you introduced the gerbils using the split cage method, which if done correctly is usually succesful, it isnt common for them to attack and kill a cagemate at all. As far as I know with gerbils in the UK the life expectancy is up to around 5 years, but Im not sure if this is the case in other countries.


----------



## DKDREAM

LucyPebbles said:


> My three year old female gerbil has an open sore on her belly which stinks really really badly.
> 
> I first noticed almost two weeks ago a tiny dot of blood near her scent gland and she looked thin and off her food but within a day or two she seemed fine again and was happy and eating and her normal self.
> 
> Then three days ago she started to itch, bite etc at the area and it looked very bloody so i went to my vet who diagnosed an inflamed scent gland and gave me a painkiller but no antibiotic.
> 
> Today the area is covered in blood and she smells foul, even walking past her cage it is offensive.
> 
> I am very concerned about her but dont want to return to my vet as i dont feel confident that she knows what to do and i cant afford any more mistakes, i was charged nearly £50 ($75) for one visit.
> 
> Please can someone give me some advice?


I am sorry but this post shocks me on a Pet Forum, you admit your gerbil has an open sore that stinks (so sounds infected) and you don't want to go back to the vets???? I am sorry but take on a pet no matter how small and expect to pay vet bills when they are unwell! I have nothing better to say then get your animal seen by a vet. If your not happy with your current vet then get a 2nd opinion, but please act fast as infection can kill.


----------



## GerbilNik

Cinbad said:


> I used to have gerbils. They are so cute. Some of them were lovable and funny but most were vicious when put with others. I've seen them, especially the females get together and kill a male. I couldn't stand it anymore. so I stopped owning them. I had a favorite beautiful lovable male who was attacked by 2 females and he died in my hands. I did do some research on gerbils and their life expectancy is only about 2 years and they are cannabalistic. No more for me. Too much heartache.


It's a shame you seem to have had such a bad experience with Gerbils. I've owned them for 16 years and never witnessed the things you have described. Gerbils are highly territorial so if put with strange Gerbils they will fight, but if introduced properly there is a good chance that they will get on. If you had Gerbils that have an average life expectancy of only 2 years old and display such aggressive antisocial behaviour as well as being "cannibalistic" then I'd question the people/places that you obtained them from


----------



## GerbilNik

Any news on the Gerbil?


----------



## Summersky

We had a gerbil that suddenly gained a open wound on her tum, where the scent gland is.

we took her to the vets. He diagnosed a tumour, that she had chewed. He operated, and she made a full recovery.

You really must take her to the vet. The smell shows that she has a nasty infection there, but it is still likely to be treatable. She will be in discomfort, possibly pain, and feel horrible. Don't leave her to die like this.

When we take on pets, we have to accept that they can be costly at times.


----------



## LucyPebbles

Thanks for the replies and advice. Sadly I lost my little friend despite two different antibiotics. She seemed to be recovering then got rapidly worse.

Some people got the wrong end of the stick, I did take my pet to the vet as soon as she became unwell, I came to the site for advice as I was concerned she had been misdiagnosed and rather than waste money on the wrong vet I hoped someone would have a similar experience and be able to help.

Summersky, It's lovely to hear that your gerbil recovered. I would probably baulk at operating on a three year old but the vet didnt evev suggest it. 

I have a farming degree, a background of working with both horses and cats and I also worked for a small animal vet so I have a lot of experience and generally my gerbil family (mostly home bred) is healthy and happy, only ever had one die before the age of three and that was a heart attack. I think i've been lucky that all except two have died peacefully from old age.


----------



## thedogsmother

Sorry to hear you lost your little one in the end, it didnt sound very hopeful for her but you always have to hope dont you  Run free little gerbil x


----------



## GerbilNik

Sorry to hear she didn't make it. Sleep tight little one x


----------



## DKDREAM

LucyPebbles said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice. Sadly I lost my little friend despite two different antibiotics. She seemed to be recovering then got rapidly worse.
> 
> Some people got the wrong end of the stick, I did take my pet to the vet as soon as she became unwell, I came to the site for advice as I was concerned she had been misdiagnosed and rather than waste money on the wrong vet I hoped someone would have a similar experience and be able to help.
> 
> Summersky, It's lovely to hear that your gerbil recovered. I would probably baulk at operating on a three year old but the vet didnt evev suggest it.
> 
> I have a farming degree, a background of working with both horses and cats and I also worked for a small animal vet so I have a lot of experience and generally my gerbil family (mostly home bred) is healthy and happy, only ever had one die before the age of three and that was a heart attack. I think i've been lucky that all except two have died peacefully from old age.


I am sorry but some people didnt get the wrong end of the stick at all you clearly said this.

I am very concerned about her but dont want to return to my vet as i dont feel confident that she knows what to do and *i cant afford any more mistakes*, i was charged nearly £50 ($75) for one visit.

I am sorry you lost your little one I really am R.I.P


----------

